# God is freaking awesome.



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

So yeah, God is freaking awesome. He really is helping me out with my social anxiety. I was actually able to talk a pretty girl today at school that I've never seen before. We actually had nice little conversation. It might not sound like much, but it's huge thing for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FreakingOut, I think that's big! :boogie :boogie :boogie
Way to go, man!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats, Freakingout.


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks guys... Though I do wish that he'd help me out with those hiv fears... Yeah, they are still out of control. But I'm on stronger meds now, so hopefully once they take effect they'll take care of the fears.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

freakingout said:


> thanks guys... Though I do wish that he'd help me out with those hiv fears... Yeah, they are still out of control. But I'm on stronger meds now, so hopefully once they take effect they'll take care of the fears.


God will take care of those - give them to Him. It's faith lift time!


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds good, congratulations. 


millenniumman75 said:


> God will take care of those - give them to Him. It's faith lift time!


Yes. This. He has helped you in one area, why not another?


----------



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

Well, I do hope the fear is gonna be the part he's gonna take care of.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

freakingout said:


> Well, I do hope the fear is gonna be the part he's gonna take care of.


He says He would.....many times! :yes

He didn't give us the spirit of fear, but the spirit of power, love, and of a sound mind.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

freakingout said:


> thanks guys... Though i do wish that he'd help me out with those hiv fears... Yeah, they are still out of control. But i'm on stronger meds now, so hopefully once they take effect they'll take care of the fears.


blame the monkeys!!!!!


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

way to go,
keep it up 
i like ur courage bravo again lol


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

Awesome! And of course, praise be to God!


----------



## triampat16 (Jun 1, 2010)

Big Congratulation! That's might sound a little to you but you know well that it's a giant leap for the start! Keep going!


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

It may not have been much but for someone who has SA, and struggles in the areas, thats big step! 

Congratulations!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

It sounds like an awesome thing to me too - nope, it's not a small thing. It's your moment! Way to go!


----------

